# Mom, ate my brekkie, can I go play with doogie now?



## Denise1952 (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 20, 2015)

How cool is that?  I knew I'd heard of Tory Island.  We took my sister to Donegal in the autumn of 2013.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 20, 2015)

Yep, love animal stories like this one  Looks like a lovely, little village too


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 20, 2015)

Haven't been there but I've heard it's charming.  There is a dolphin in a bay in the Dingle Peninsula of Ireland that's very friendly.  Fungie.  Never saw him the two times I was there.

http://www.dingledolphin.com/


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 20, 2015)

Fungie, cute  They are wonderful, wish I was somewhere I could see more of them  My friend Shelby live in Kauai and she says she "swims with the dolphins".  She can barely get around without a walker so I am so happy she has that place to swim.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 20, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Fungie, cute  They are wonderful, wish I was somewhere I could see more of them  My friend Shelby live in Kauai and she says she "swims with the dolphins".  She can barely get around without a walker so I am so happy she has that place to swim.



We get porpoises in front of our house fairly often but they don't jump up like dolphins, just poke their noses up.  

One year we had a huge pod of dolphins going past our house.  Everybody was out to watch them.  I mean, who doesn't love dolphins?!


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 20, 2015)

Many years ago the original Ferry between San Diego and Coronado (there was no bridge then) the dolphins always swam along with the boat.  My brother and I always stood by the side rail to watch them.  Being ever aware of history I was on the last Ferry that made the trip in 1969.  Now, reopened it's a tourist ride because there is a bridge.  When the bridge was opened in Aug, 1969, the night it opened I lined up on the San Diego side to take the historic first ride across to Coronado.  First of the cars over on the new bridge, last of the cars to take the original ferry over to the "island".


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 20, 2015)

Yep, I would love to get to see them.  I've only seen them on tv, or documentaries.


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 20, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Many years ago the original Ferry between San Diego and Coronado (there was no bridge then) the dolphins always swam along with the boat.  My brother always stood by the side rail to watch them.  Being ever aware of history I was on the last Ferry that made the trip in 1969.  Now, reopened it's a tourist ride because there is a bridge.  When the bridge was opened in Aug, 1969, the night it opened I lined up on the San Diego side to take the historic first ride across to Coronado.  First of the cars over on the new bridge, last of the cars to take the original ferry over to the "island".



How neat, Jim, I was in San Diego last year and I have to say, that is one scary bridge.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 20, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> How neat, Jim, I was in San Diego last year and I have to say, that is one scary bridge.



It looks worse than it is, low railing for view, but engineers swear a passenger car cannot go over the side.  Long drop if one did.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 20, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Many years ago the original Ferry between San Diego and Coronado (there was no bridge then) the dolphins always swam along with the boat.  My brother always stood by the side rail to watch them.  Being ever aware of history I was on the last Ferry that made the trip in 1969.  Now, reopened it's a tourist ride because there is a bridge.  When the bridge was opened in Aug, 1969, the night it opened I lined up on the San Diego side to take the historic first ride across to Coronado.  First of the cars over on the new bridge, last of the cars to take the original ferry over to the "island".



That sounds memorable, Jim.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 20, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> That sounds memorable, Jim.



Must be, I remembered it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 20, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Yep, I would love to get to see them.  I've only seen them on tv, or documentaries.



Once in a great while we see them from a ferry and also saw them while visiting an island for a week.  Think I posted this one before:


----------

